# Double Skirt Rigging



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok, I just got a used Dixieland Endurance saddle. It has double skirt rigging, and to be honest I have no idea how to correctly cinch it. Any pictures out there of proper rigging?

Thanks,
Will


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

You can play around with the rigging to find what you like for you and your horse.

If you put both the off and near side latigos in the most forward ring, you have the saddle rigged Full. 

If you put both the off and near side latigos in the ring furthest back you have the saddle 3/4 rigged. 

If you start in either the forward or rear ring and finish in the other, you have the saddle 7/8 rigged.

I like 3/4 rigging, and most pleasure riders use a full rigging, but like a 7/8 once they try it.

Here's a place with a good photo and description of all the greek I just wrote.
Western Saddle Rigging


----------



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

thanks a bunch.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

or




























DOUBLE IN SKIRT RIGGING- THIS ALLOWS YOU TO RIG IN SEVERAL POSITIONS - THE FIRST RING WILL SET YOUR 
RIGGING BEHIND THE HORSES ELBOW, THE 2ND RING WILL SET THE RIGGING SLIGHTLY FURTHER BACK
YOU CAN DO TRADITIONAL RIGGING WITH A REAR GIRTH OR V RIGGING WITH THIS TYPE OF RIGGING. CAN BE PUT ON 
ANY SADDLE EXCEPT THOSE WITH A BUTTERFLY SKIRT

Are any of these helpful?


----------



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

thanks Allison, it helps alot.


----------



## Mason72 (Jun 1, 2012)

any pictures of the other side? LOL I am trying out several options and picture four (7/8) worked great today. i may need a different strap for the other side but wasnt sure if i shoudl secure on the front or back. still on front. thinking of switching to the back.

may need to try 3/4. I am an old full rigging person so it just seems odd. I am not sure where the girth goes...LOL If it is pulled back underneath the ring or if you angle it back.

LOL... After many many years of riding and a former long time horse owner i realize everyday how little i know.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Please let us know how you like the saddle.


----------

